# Chirp, chirp, chirp



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Man this thread has been dead lately. Anything going on in the bionic world at all?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## lancerday (Jan 10, 2012)

Just waaaaaiiiiiiting for ICS OTA update.


----------



## bhp117 (Jan 14, 2012)

Droidhive is more updated


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

lancerday said:


> Just waaaaaiiiiiiting for ICS OTA update.


Lol excited are we?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## lancerday (Jan 10, 2012)

Dude, yes. Idk. I just don't have the energy to go to a leak and then get back to update path. This gingerbread is killin' me though.


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

Lol. Then install .235. If there is a new leak, you'll be able to install it (after some work), but you'll never be able to go back to a previous leak nor to GB ever again.

Ok, seriously, i was just kidding. I do not recommend that anyone install the .235 leak, unless you're willing to accept the responsibility of being stuck on it until 1) a new leak comes or, or 2) the first ICS FXZ is leaked.

You've been warned.

Sent from my rooted BIONIC running ICS 6.7.235 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

However the 232 leak you can fxz back to 905 any time. It's well worth the jump, it is like a new phone!


----------



## lancerday (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah, I'll probably try .232 tomorrow. I have a Windows computer at work. I think I'll need it for root?

So if I'm on .905 rooted, do I need to do any weird stuff to get to.902 then back to .905 to flash .232? Or can I just flash in stock recovery from where I'm at? I see a lot of posts mentioning to get to .902 THEN OTA to .905. I don't understand why everybody isn't just already on .905.


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

Being rooted is not a problem. Having frozen or deleted stock apps is.

If you have frozen apps, defrost them, then apply the leak in stock recovery.

If you have deleted stock apps, you'll probably need to FXZ to .905 to get those apps back, and then you can apply the leak in recovery.

Sent from my rooted BIONIC running ICS 6.7.235 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

lancerday said:


> Yeah, I'll probably try .232 tomorrow. I have a Windows computer at work. I think I'll need it for root?
> 
> So if I'm on .905 rooted, do I need to do any weird stuff to get to.902 then back to .905 to flash .232? Or can I just flash in stock recovery from where I'm at? I see a lot of posts mentioning to get to .902 THEN OTA to .905. I don't understand why everybody isn't just already on .905.


If you have safestrap, or another non stock recovery, the update will error out. It can be done, but a lot of people find it easier just to fxz. And before the only fxz we had was 902, now 905 is available, which saves a step.

I fxzed, rooted at 905 with breakdroid (or one of the other scripts that do it) then used voodoo ota root keeper to keep root through the ics update. Or you can use razrs edge to root after the update.

If you can get your stock 905 returned to the point where it'll take the ota, then that's a good option!


----------



## lancerday (Jan 10, 2012)

I did the FXZ to 905 and installed the 232 leak.

Worth it.


----------

